# Travel to Calgary



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have an interview in Calgary next month... Im only going because of it and i have to pay for the trip myself, so i need to know how much it will cost me to stay in Canada for 5 days, you know cheap hotels, food, transportation and anything that im forget or that i need to know (and maybe buy a jacket)?

Another thing, do someone know how much a rebar detailer makes? (its not what i want, but if we agree they will sponsor me)... Oh, and if you know any company that i could call and try to visit while im in Calgary, would be great (i've been trying but with no luck, just this one)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Nobody can help me with this?


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

I went in February Nd stayed with the sandman hotel, they were good and central although they also had others around Calgary. There is also the super 8 brand, I think they are cheaper, there is also the econolodge and travelodge brands too. 

Good luck


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Try hotels.com, TripAdvisor etc


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you guys, but what about food and transportation?

How much do i need to eat and transportation daily? can i make it with 150, or can i do it with less or do i need more?


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

I allowed $100 a day for me and my wife, you will need less but it depends what your going to eat and drink. There's your macdonalds and Tim Hortons (excellent if you like coffee) and these are cheap options and will allow you to keep a small budget. 

Transportation is good, you can do an all transit ticket, but can't remember the fees, check out http://www.calgarytransit.com/ for more information. I think I used the day pass as this allows you on the c train and the bus network?


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you! i'll bee only for a few days, so i can survive on mcdonnals or any other fast food during that time (dont drink coffee nor eat breakfast), the ticket for the day is 9 dlrs, so i may be able to do it with 200 bucks including the hotel! 

Again thank you, i dont have a lot of money and didnt know what to do now i might be able to pay for the trip and still have money to settle if i get the job


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

No probs, good luck with it all!


----------

